# The eclipse.



## JHS (Sep 27, 2015)

Don't forget to look at the moon this evening. In the USA and Mexico it is already started.
john


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 27, 2015)

Got too many clouds here in Pennsylvania...
Wanted to video it while in the middle of our street but...


----------



## Palladium (Sep 27, 2015)

Rain here.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 27, 2015)

The clouds cleared here just as it went full eclipse. Beautiful here in NE Pennsylvania


----------



## Aristo (Sep 28, 2015)

Spectacular.
Next viewing in 2033.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 28, 2015)

Aristo said:


> Spectacular.
> Next viewing in 2033.



I better start pickling myself now so I'll be around for it... 

B.S.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 28, 2015)

NASA says it's the first once since 1982, and the next is in 2033. Yet we've had three in the last two years or so.
"I seen a bad moon risin'".


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 28, 2015)

We have had other lunar eclipses, but this one was the first to happen during a super moon since 1982. The moons orbit is slightly elliptical, and depending on where it is in its orbit in relation to earth on its tilted axis the distance between varies by 50,000km or so. The eclipse last night happened when the moon was at its closest point to us. That's the alignment they were saying only happens every 50+ years.
And of course it was too cloudy for me to see it too. Oh well, 2033 maybe!


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 28, 2015)

We had a clear sky, beautiful red moon with yellow shades around, almost on fire. Bad luck I forgot my camera at 5MP settings instead of 41MP, I took few pictures but they were no justice to the eclipse. Thinking about years back when I went to Santana's concert and I spent almost all time behind a camera trying to get decent picture I put the phone aside and enjoyed the real thing.

Marco


----------



## kazamir (Sep 28, 2015)

Delicious weather in Nova Scotia, Canada. Clear warm days and frosty nights. I had a couple looks at it last night but found it a bit boring and went to bed.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2015)

kazamir said:


> Delicious weather in Nova Scotia, Canada. Clear warm days and frosty nights. I had a couple looks at it last night but found it a bit boring and went to bed.



Well I guess it hardly skipped around and did the splits whilst balancing two puppies on a spike. 8) 8) 

I find waiting for solutions to filter boring, but I do something whilst they are filtering. On the other hand I am still open enough to marvel at events that I'm never likely to see again, or comprehend fully.


----------



## rickbb (Sep 29, 2015)

Here the eclipse was eclipsed by getting 2 months worth of rain in 4 days. Couldn't see beyond the end of my drive way for most of the time. Oh well it's not like we didn't need it.


----------



## Grelko (Sep 29, 2015)

Pantherlikher said:


> Got too many clouds here in Pennsylvania...
> Wanted to video it while in the middle of our street but...





4metals said:


> The clouds cleared here just as it went full eclipse. Beautiful here in NE Pennsylvania



Pennsylvania here also, rained that day, rained that night, still raining now... I'll just wait for the next one  just like I'm waiting for Halley's Comet. I'll see them eventually. 

I've seen the videos for it on Youtube and the news, but it's just not the same.


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 30, 2015)

For all those who could not see it


----------

